# My little Grot's Waaagh!



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Alrighty people, my 11 year old son has caught the Warhammer 40k bug thanks to me. Before he got too deep into the hobby I wanted to teach him the rules and get him playing a few games to see if he liked it enough to make the investment of money and time. Well, he has taken to it like a duck to water!

For him to have an appreciation and respect for his army I have made him spend his own hard earned money on any and all of his models with the exception of birthday and Christmas presents. If he wants something, he has to work for it. 

After a year now, he has collected a sizable Ork army and has been learning and retaining the rules of the game really well. He is enjoying it and has a lot of fun. He has beaten me on many occasions, (and no, I didn't let him win, he genuinely beat me!) and puts up a good fight every time. 

He has now begun to add some color to his models with advise and tips from me on how to paint. Again, for him to appreciate his army he will be painting all the infantry models. (As I enjoy painting vehicles and character models, he kindly asked me to do those for him as he wanted them to stand out from the rest. I graciously accepted.) I have started off by teaching him in steps. First is base coating. Next he will learn to shade and highlight followed by picking out details and finally with basing. By the time he is done, he should be on his way to being competent with all aspects of the game and hobby.

So here it is, my sons 40k Ork army project log!

*ORK BOYS: FIRST SQUAD OF 10*




















He has mixed in shoota's and slugga's for now just to get an idea of painting different weapons and equipment. He has 30+ more standard boys to finish base coating before he moves on to shading and highlighting.

As he is very excited to have a fully painted army, look for this project log to be updated frequently!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

AWESOME! Awesome to see him taking so well to the hobby and the game. My 5 year old is really into it to and I am really looking forward to him being old enough to get the gameplay. His models are really nice and I hope you two have a lot more fun together.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

My 8 year old is wanting to get in as well .

Looking good, all you need to d now is teach him washes and those would be some really good looking orks. The paint is veery neat which is impressive.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

It is great to see the little ones getting involved. Most impressive work so far. I introduced my son to the hobby too, it is some of the best father son time you can have.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

shaantitus said:


> It is great to see the little ones getting involved. Most impressive work so far. I introduced my son to the hobby too, it is some of the best father son time you can have.


I couldn't agree more. We have a painting session every Saturday afternoon and it is a blast.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I don't have any nippers, but my brother's lad is 9 and got into tyranids last year, he's the same, saves his money for his models bar christmas and birthday. 

It all started for him with a game of the new space hulk, one look at the stealers and he was hooked!

The orks are looking good man, good to see he's gone with a proper army, not one of these beakee or panzee armies! ;-)


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

hell give those orks a devlan mud wash and they'd be even better with no effort at all, they already look quite clean for a starter.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I let my son read the responses you guys left, and you should have seen his face light up! With great replies like this, he is going to do well, I can feel it. Thanks heresy for being supportive and helpful yet again!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

His orks look really good... get him some of the washes... devlan mud would really make some of the stuff pop...


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Just a quick candid pic of the boy hard at work!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Very, very cool. The orks look wicked, especially the dark green skin.

Can't wait to get my kids painting, i hope they take to it as well as your son :victory:


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Update Time!*

*UPDATE #1​*
The Grot has been hard at work! He busted out 4 more base coated boys. He has the rest of this squad all lined up and ready to go, he just needs to do his chores first! 


















Let him know what you think, he likes to hear from you guys and gal's! :grin:


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

there better then mine:laugh:
great to see wharhammer going to the next generation


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL those are better then some folks who have been painting for years! Great job!


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

*UPDATE #2​*
6 more like before! The little dude is busting out some boys in a hurry.


















FINISHED 10 BOY MOB #2


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hell he is out painting me!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Haha awesome, although I do feel a bit emasculated for an 11 y/o painting better than me 

His work ethic is phenomenal, how he can finish so much... jeaaalous!


----------



## TheMissus (Dec 1, 2010)

Awe so cute!!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

nice nice nice... my two year old daughter and I have painting sessions when I'm not doing commissions... the most fun i ever have is watching her put a blob of paint from the bottom of the pot onto the model and me telling her she's doing an awesome job... it makes her want to keep going!


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Update #3*

*UPDATE #3​*
After a bit of a of a delay, (even 11 year olds have to deal with "real life") the Grot has been hard at work getting some paint on the mob!

First up is his third 10 man squad of boys! 

*(first 5)*








*(Second 5)*








*(Group shot)*









*THE MOB IS GROWING! 30 boys now in color!*


















*Up next is the first three Loota's from his 8 man squad he has been dying to work on. *
































*(I love the "Killz" markings he did, very Orky and very cool to see some "freehand" at age 11!)
*

Please leave a comment for the Grot, he lives to hear what you guys and gals have to say about his stuff, he really does! k:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

These am looking awesomz, i actually think he's putting them out at a faster rate than i am....hmmm seems i need to up my game.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Nothing short of amazing!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very characterful Orks! The kill marks are a nice touch loving the lootas!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Love the attention to detail on the lootas, it's great to see all the wiring and gubbinz picked out so neatly :victory:

That mob is certainly growing at an impressive rate, keep it up!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

These are looking great!

I think he's gotten the most important miniature painting rule down solid - make the paint go where its supposed to, and not all over the place.

I know experienced painters who can't keep a their colors separate.

And the Little Grot did a nice job picking out the details, buckles, rivets, cables, cable ties, etc.

*Tell yer Little Grot ta'keep up da'good werkz! *

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks guys, I just let him read the replies and he lit up like a christmas tree! After his homework is done he wants to get cracking on the next couple of loota's. He is a machine!


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

I really can't wait for my little snotling to take up the hobby. He already likes playing with "Daddy's little spikey mens" - usually when I'm trying to paint them, but's it's fun watching him march the Termies marching up and down the desk.

Though to be honest, your little grot is outpainting me on so many levels. I'm still at that "sticking out tongue" level of paintwork and it takes me all night to finish a model or two.

Really enjoying this log - it's making me plot about what army to start getting my boy...


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Great Job! I actually love the Orks going on here! Are some washes being put on?


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

alasdair said:


> Great Job! I actually love the Orks going on here! Are some washes being put on?


I am trying to teach him the basic's and in steps. Right now it is undercoating and base coats. Next step will be washes and then highlights. Lastly will be basing and varnishing. 

It is really neat to see his progress from his first model to his latest. His quality is getting better with each one and I am really liking how he is detailing them up all on his own accord. 

I told him that once he gets his army base coated up I would take him to the local GW to get in a game against someone other than myself. That really put him into high gear with the painting as he wants to beat someone other than his Dad.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

He is gonna put you to shame before to long.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

You do know when he's 18 he's going to have a few GD's under his belt?


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

Man he's doing so great, and I wish I could paint as fast as him, I haven't even painted 1/3 the # of models he's painted in the last year!!


----------



## Feirfek (Aug 9, 2010)

looking good god knows we all have to start somewhere with the painting  hope he carries it on


----------



## Humie Stomper (Apr 29, 2011)

How young is to young to gets the kids started? 

My lad is 3 1/2 and loves looking at my orks but i havnt let him near a paint brush yet.

Plus he is still under suspicion for tellin mum that "Daddy is lookin at boyz on the computer!!"


----------



## Terraxian (Feb 24, 2011)

Shazbot ! that kid is a true machine ! Soon he will be fit to face the wrath of the Emperor ! Only thing that may bug me a bit is that their weapon are a bit to clean n unrusty , if you catch what i mean ? otherwise its awesome !


Terraxian Out:victory:


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

Those are looking pretty good, when I was 11 I went crazy painting orks and probably punched out about 70 in a month.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Terraxian said:


> Shazbot ! that kid is a true machine ! Soon he will be fit to face the wrath of the Emperor ! Only thing that may bug me a bit is that their weapon are a bit to clean n unrusty , if you catch what i mean ? otherwise its awesome !
> 
> 
> Terraxian Out:victory:


He has yet to do any washes, weathering or detail work on these models. He has simply done them as "table top" (by his definition) quality for now. His plan is to get his entire army to this point then go and do the fine detail and weathering. This way he can enter in the local GW's competitions and be legal with the 3 color minimum regulation.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Holy COW! At 11, jeeez! Tell your little Grot that he is doing a fantastic job!

Have you introduced him to washes yet?..../Edit....Durrrr guess I missed that part where he plans on going back and weathering them.

I'm sure all his friends are jealous ahhhh?

Keep it up little man!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## CrimsonCoast (Sep 30, 2009)

I have to say the grot is efficient!! Does he plan to field an army at a GW/FLGS anytime soon?


----------



## Josh101 (Dec 16, 2011)

Great work,

I understand why he chose orks, being 11 myself they are the most attractive army (in my view anyway). I am really slow at painting :crazy:


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

These Orks look wonderful! can't wait till he's let lose with the washes


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

You can give him another back pat from me! He's officially painted more orks in the duration of this blog than I've managed in nearly three!

Great to see such dedication from the Grot! Keep it up :yahoo:


----------



## Yria&Ogyon (Dec 21, 2011)

nice to see fresh blood in the community. If he seems to like the painting job, I 'd advice you to buy him some of the best painting tutorials. He will improve his painting in hours/days by watching them, and then, he might really be the next GD in a few years. 
He seems to be patient enough to do a clear painting job. Smooth and edged well. If hes not in a mood to learn how to highlight and shade, he could just go for a dipping method. Like full washing the models with devlan, or use the some real dipping components like the one Army Painter sells. (on the other hand he could try more "sexy" techniques, like give a really watered down red, shading in yellow's resseses e.t.c.).


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Just gotta add my 'love' of the blog to the rest - he is doing a fantastic job. When I was that age I was still honing my skills on WW2 fighter planes. When I found out about GW I was blown away and twenty years later I am still painting, playing and lovin it. 

The paint jobs are great, so neat and I am a big fan of the Kill markings too. I hope an 'orky' Santa visited so we can see some more of this great work. Well done!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

"its a grots life" is playing in the background...

NEED MOAR UPDATES Unforgiven

----

on a side note; did either the Grot or You get any 40k goodness for xmas?

makes me need to start a plog of my Orks & IG armies on Heresy now...


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

"Blows the thick layer of dust off this plog." 

After a looooong hiatus, the grot has been hard at work with brush in hand and the 6th ed book in the other! The reasons for no updates in such a long time was due to school and his studies taking all of his attention for many months. With summer break now in full swing, and the heat getting to unbearable highs here, he has taken up painting again. I will be posting up pictures of his newly finished work very shortly, so stay tuned for some updates!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Now I showed dis 'ere bunch 'a picturez ta da werkshop, an' had ta smack 'em round da 'ead a bit fer bein such gits wif da paint. I sez to 'em, "Look 'ere ya gitz, dis wun kan do it real good-like, an' 'eze a 'grot!"

So den I smacked 'em round da 'eadz agin ta be klear dat dey needz ta be paintin' az good az dat wun. What allz I kan say iz, everyfin' looks all klean like. Tell yer boyz ta go an' get a sum mud on 'em. Do like dem shiny bitz and da kullaz on da gubbinz. Tell ya grot ta keep up wif da gud werk.

Now I gotta go an make ded shore dat dem gitz in da werkshop is takin my good advice and yer grot's good eksampul an' puttin' dem togevva an' doin sum more paintin on da wagonz. My 'ead beatin arm iz gettin' tired.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Update!*

*UPDATE #4*​

After a very long hiatus from 40K, the grot has picked up the brush and paint pots and got to work. The new edition of the rules has inspired him to get back to it and this is what he has been working on.

14 more boys including two big shoota's. 4 loota's and a trukk.

GROUP SHOT









BIG SHOOTA









TRUKK









LOOTA









As I was forced to use my cell phone camera, I apologize for the less than stellar image quality, but it gets the job done for today.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

now the grot needs some nob bikers & battlewagons...

fantastic work so far though, im jealous that he can actually spend the time on the boyz.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

The kids got skillz :victory:

With 6th i will finally be teaching my son to play (i'll have to remember as well first). I hope he enjoys it as much and can eventually crank out some quality paint jobs like these.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Fallen said:


> now the grot needs some nob bikers & battlewagons...
> 
> fantastic work so far though, im jealous that he can actually spend the time on the boyz.


He has both! I did up a wagon for him a while ago and he had 6 bikers that are primed and in line for a slathering of color very soon.

I too wish I had the time for my armies, but unfortunately they are being neglected by me.



Varakir said:


> The kids got skillz :victory:
> 
> With 6th i will finally be teaching my son to play (i'll have to remember as well first). I hope he enjoys it as much and can eventually crank out some quality paint jobs like these.


Thanks Var, he appreciates the kind words. I showed him your sallies and he loved them! I think he spent two hours pouring over every page in your painting log.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Good to see this one come back to life, all hail 6th Ed!

Masses of boyz churned out at a fast rate, interesting colour scheme and some quality painting...What more can one want from a ork plog.

It's great to see your lad is well into 40k and for a chap of his age the quality is great. He is going to be one of those 14 years olds down the local games shop that put 20 year painters to shame in 3 years or so.

So when you gonna get him into converting :wink:


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Good to see this back again Unforgiven. I'm still amazed at the quantity and quality your Grot gets his models out with, considering his age.

Agree with Vash that, he'll be kicking arse paint wise in a few years. Also think it's be awesome to see what kind of conversions he can come up with.

Been through any games with him of 6th Ed yet? Or are you waiting to see how the new CSM codex changes your army?

Hope things are well mate, and keep on Waaaaaaaghing!


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Viscount Vash said:


> So when you gonna get him into converting :wink:


I catch him at the table goofing off sometimes with the bits box, but he hasn't produced anything he wants to show off. He is on his way though, so it might not be too long till he churns out something interesting!



WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Been through any games with him of 6th Ed yet? Or are you waiting to see how the new CSM codex changes your army?
> 
> Hope things are well mate, and keep on Waaaaaaaghing!


We have had a handful of small "get acquainted with the new rules" games but nothing big as of yet. So far we like 6th better than 5th and this is what got him back into painting.


----------



## Storm of Iron (Nov 18, 2010)

All I can say is, I'll pick my jaw off the ground I'm 19 and I can't paint that good  I still struggle to highlight, and usually just throw a wash over the mini and hope for the best >< 

SoI


----------

